# Sex & Klonopin



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

I just noticed that the topics below that reference sex and Klonopin have received the most views. More than 3,000 between the two. Far more than others.

Is that what people with DP/DR are all about? Getting loopy on a benzo and f*cking around the clock?

If so, that is awesome.

Moreover, is that the cure?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

How bizarre :lol:


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

good observation.

I think the real test will be to see how many views this thread gets. Considering it is about both sex AND klonopin, it should have about 10,000 views by next week.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Good point Brandon.

It is quite interesting though; we must all be voyeuristc pill poppers.

On a serious note though, what do the clever ones think about this? An escape, or something else? Not that I'm not clever... but, you know...


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm not sure why the sex thread gets so much attention. Sure, i like sex...but when i come to this message board sex is the last thing on my mind. If i wanted to talk about sex i'm sure i could find a better place to do it then here.

I think the klonopin threads get so much attention because there is so much controversy around it. We all know that klonopin is a "miracle" cure for anxiety and dp/dr. But most of us also know the downward spiral of addiction and subsequent withdrawal that accompanies klonopin use. SO i think people are just trying to figure out what its all about.

Personally, i have been going through mild(relatively speaking) klonopin withdrawal for the last week or two. I probly contributed about 40 or 50 of the visits to that thread in an attempt to learn about the withdrawal process.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

It is something I have noticed as well, just have a look a the sex thread, over 2000 views. Its one of those words that grabs our attention, just like FREE. I have also noticed that the threads that involve arguments are even more popular, remember (I'm an addict) and the one that was just locked. Guess we love a bit of drama as well, to distract from this constant questioning. Don't get me wrong, I have to agree that the argumentative threads can be very negative and go of topic very quickly. Curious though. And yes, I put my hand up as being one of the users that have been involved.
For me, I tend to go off topic because I am just responding to the previous post, going with the flow of the thread. I look at it as more of a conversation rather than a discussion of a particular topic. What I will have to start doing is reading the whole thread before responding.

3098


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else but benzos make me as horny as hell sometimes. When i could actually feel benzos they made me as horny as hell and ive heard alot of other people say the same thing. Klonopin is the worst in this regard for me atleast.

I think it has to do with the lowering of inhibitions that clonazepam and other benzos cause. I found that klonopin brought out my true self and i still feel that way after being on it for over a year. I do things that normally i would want to do but was to scared to do before. I guess sex falls into this as well.

Benzodiazepines are kinda like alcohol without the sexual dysfunction and other crappy side effect's such as loss of control of your emotions. Sex on alcohol sucks but sex on benzos is just fine.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> I don't know about anyone else but benzos make me as horny as hell sometimes. When i could actually feel benzos they made me as horny as hell and ive heard alot of other people say the same thing. Klonopin is the worst in this regard for me atleast.
> 
> I think it has to do with the lowering of inhibitions that clonazepam and other benzos cause. I found that klonopin brought out my true self and i still feel that way after being on it for over a year. I do things that normally i would want to do but was to scared to do before. I guess sex falls into this as well.
> 
> Benzodiazepines are kinda like alcohol without the sexual dysfunction. Sex on alcohol sucks but sex on benzos is just fine.


WELL, that explains a lot, I have never looked at it that way 

3098


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, crap. I was hoping to come in and find a scandalous confession from Jack.


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

You are ALL clever. 

And yes, Brandon...we must see how much attention the dual topic gets. Just give it a bump every once in a while.

HalfAPerson: I *do* have a scandalous confession. When I ejaculate, it isn't semen. It's actually 0.5 mg chips of Klonopin. Dozens of them at a time.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Sweet! It may make women actually _want_ to swallow.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Jack30 said:


> HalfAPerson: I *do* have a scandalous confession. When I ejaculate, it isn't semen. It's actually 0.5 mg chips of Klonopin. Dozens of them at a time.


 Ya that would definatly make the women want to swallow. Hell you could use that as a pickup line at a bar. All that minty klonopin.


----------

